# Instandhaltungssoftware Empfehlungen??



## MeisterLampe81 (9 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen und nicht zu teuren Instandhaltungssoftware.

Folgende Funktionen sollten vorhanden sein:

- Maschinenstammdaten / Maschinenbuch mit Lebenslauf
- Wartungsplanung (einmalig und periodisch)
- Auftragsvergabe und Verfolgung von internen Arbeiten
- Störungsmanagement und -analyse
- E-Mail Versand
- Materiallisten
- Kostenanalyse von Störungen/Wartungen/Arbeiten
- Dokumentenverwaltung

Des Weiteren soll die Software leicht zu bedienen und übersichtlich sein.
Ich habe mir die Demo vom GB Electronics "Wartungsplaner v6" schon angesehen. Sieht ganz gut aus und so etwas brauche ich auch, aber andere Mütter haben ja auch schöne Töchter und deshalb meine Fragen:

Setzt Ihr auch solch eine Software ein oder kennt Ihr solch eine Software?
Gibt es Empfehlungen?
Hat sich die Anschaffung der Software gelohnt?
Wurde dadurch eine Kostenreduzierung in der Instandhaltung erreicht?


P.S. SAP-PM will ich nicht..

Gruß
MeisterLampe


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (9 Januar 2014)

Also kann dir leider keine andere Software empfehlen. Nur meine Erfahrungen mit dem Wartungsplaner wenn es von Interesse ist. 
Wir haben ihn seid einigen Monaten im Einsatz und sind sehr zufrieden. Wir konnten unsere Formblätter einpassen, die Erinnerung klappt wirklich problemlos. Benutzer Level sind einstellbar. Nettes Programm.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Januar 2014)

Eventuell wäre das was für Dich

http://www.ifm-consulting.com/ifmcon/web/linerecorder.htm


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten..

@Dr.MirakulixX: Erzähl mal wie das bei euch funktioniert. Hat jeder Instandhalter einen Account oder pflegt die Daten nur der Chef? Ich stelle mir das so vor, das die Stammdaten und externen Wartungsarbeiten von mir bzw. meinem Chef verwaltet werden und Störungen und andere Wartungsarbeiten von den Jungs "An der Front" selber verwaltet werden. 

Klappt das bei euch oder wird ständig vergessen eine Störung einzutragen?? Wie lange habt Ihr gebraucht um die Stammdaten einzupflegen (wir haben ca. 500 Anlagen die ich einpflegen würde)?? Merkt Ihr einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Instandhaltung mit und ohne diese Software im Bezug auf Auftrags- bzw. Wartungsplanung, Erleichterung der Arbeit, Störungsrückverfolgung und Kostensenkung?? Wurde die Software von allen direkt akzepiert oder ging das nur mit leichtem Druck??

@AUDSUPERUSER: Werde mir die Software mal anschauen. Habt Ihr die im Einsatz??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## hucki (10 Januar 2014)

Einige unserer Kunden nutzen seit längerer Zeit die Software Wartman.

Allerdings kann ich mir kein Urteil über die Software erlauben.


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Januar 2014)

.
@Meister L.

Schau mal im HEISE-Downloadbereich unter "Branchensoftware-Wartung" 
nach, da gibt es Demo´s oder ab 89,- Euronen aufwärts was zu haben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Januar 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Einige unserer Kunden nutzen seit längerer Zeit die Software Wartman.
> ...



http://www.maintenance-live.com/web/index.php/instandhaltungssoftware-wartman-referenzen

@MeisterLampe

Vielleicht ist eine der Referenz ja um die Ecke udn lässt Dich mal reinschauen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Januar 2014)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @Dr.MirakulixX: Erzähl mal wie das bei euch funktioniert. Hat jeder Instandhalter einen Account *oder pflegt die Daten nur der Chef*? Ich stelle mir das so vor, das die Stammdaten und externen Wartungsarbeiten von mir bzw. meinem Chef verwaltet werden und Störungen und andere Wartungsarbeiten von den Jungs "An der Front" selber verwaltet werden.
> ...



Schmierzettel abgeben und der Chef als Tippse? das funktioniert nicht.

Das müssen die Jungs direkt machen, spätestes beim 
Anblick der Statistik, wer wieviel Störungen behoben 
hat, trägt auch jeder ein.

Wenn dann noch ausgewertet werden kann, ob und 
wie schnell dieselbe Störung wieder kommt, dann 
arbeiten die Jungs noch besser bzw. haben auch 
mal Ideen, wie eine Modifikation der Anlage künftige 
Störungen verhindert (korrektive Instandhaltung).


----------



## hucki (11 Januar 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> http://www.maintenance-live.com/web/index.php/instandhaltungssoftware-wartman-referenzen
> 
> @MeisterLampe
> 
> Vielleicht ist eine der Referenz ja um die Ecke udn lässt Dich mal reinschauen?


Ich kenne noch mindestens eine Referenz mehr.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Januar 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch mindestens eine Referenz mehr.



@MeisterL ... so wie ich das sehe, hat hucki gerade
 eine Einladung ausgesprochen ...


----------



## hucki (11 Januar 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @MeisterL ... so wie ich das sehe, hat hucki gerade
> eine Einladung ausgesprochen ...


Falsch kombiniert :


hucki schrieb:


> Einige unserer Kunden nutzen seit längerer Zeit die Software Wartman.
> 
> Allerdings kann ich mir kein Urteil über die Software erlauben.





Ich könnt' höchstens mal nach den Erfahrungen fragen. Vlt. seh' ich sie sogar nächste Woche auf der Messe.


----------



## holgermaik (11 Januar 2014)

Hallo
Möchte euch meine Erfahrung aus der Instanthaltung (den Jungs Vor Ort ) mal schreiben.
Wir setzen seit einigen Jahren SAP ein. Möchtest du nicht hab ich gelesen. Geht auch nur ums Prinzip.
Account - haben in jeder Schicht mindesten 3 Leute
Über Kosten kann ich wenig sagen. Was sich deutlich verbessert hat, sind die Stillstandszeiten wegen Ersatzteilsuche. Dies setzt natürlich einen sehr gepflegten Materialstamm vorraus. Bei 500 Anlagen schon eine sehr anspruchsvolle Aufgabe.
Wiederkehrende Störungen lassen sich schnell analysieren und grundsätzlich Beheben. Ein grosser Vorteil gegenüber Papierbücher.
Kostensenkung tritt meiner Meinung auch in der Ersatzteilhaltung auf. Da jetzt genau feststeht welches Teil wie oft kaputt geht und dadurch in welchen Mengen bevorratet werden muss.
Akzeptanz - naja. Ist ein wachsender Prozess.

So ein System lebt von der Mitarbeit jedes einzelnen. Wenn du nicht überzeugen kannst, bringt es keinen Nutzen.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Togamo (11 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

So eine Instandhaltungssoftware muss gut funktionieren um den laufenden Betrieb nicht zu stören. Bei der Firma wo ich aktuell arbeite nutzt die Technologie von der Firma DHC Group und ist eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. Die Kosten werden erst mit der Zeit geringer, aber man sieht schon einen Nutzen davon.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (11 Januar 2014)

Also bei uns ist das System noch nicht ganz fertig. Bzw wird es sicher auch nie. Zzt haben 3 Leute aus der Technik zugriff auf die Datenbank. Kommen aber noch drei dazu und das sind dann bei uns schon alle. Zusätzlich Asi der GF, Produktionsleitung, QM etc. Aber die idr nur lesend. 
Aufträge bearbeiten kann jeder. Anlegen nur ein Mitarbeiter und ich. 
Es ist schwer die Leute dafür zu begeistern vorallem weil das System ja mitdenkt und man nicht viel Freiraum hat was das mal vergessen angeht. Es wird langsam. Es ist sehr viel Arbeit das ganze zu Pflegen und es tauchen jeden Tag neue Dinge auf die noch geändert oder eingepflegt werden müssen. Aber gerade die kleinen Wartungen die gerne mal vergessen wurden werden nun gemacht da jeder Mitarbeiter sofort gepackt werden kann wenn sich herausstellt das würde nicht gemacht. Bei unserem alten System war das nicht wirklich nachzuvollziehen jetzt schon. Was auch hilfreich sein kann (hatten den Fall noch nicht) das gezielte wiederfinden einer gleich gelagerten Störung. Alla wie war das noch mal...
Alles in allen ist das ein sehr schwerer und Zeitfressender Prozess aber ich für meinen Teil muss sagen es lohnt sich alle Male und erleichtert das Leben. Vorallem in einem Audit gibt einem das schon ein Gefühl von Sicherheit. 
Auch haben wir mit der Nutzung der Software ein Lagersystem eingeführt was die Wartung dahingehend erleichtert hat das es feste Plätze gibt wo das "Zubehör" zur Wartung steht und ich weiß wieviel ich benötige oder min Vorrat haben muss. 
In diesem Sinne erstmal ein schönes We und bei Fragen nur zu.


----------



## sps_ike (12 Januar 2014)

Hallo

hatte in meinem alten Laden Mal eine DEMO von 

http://www.magplan.de/maschinen-instandhaltungssoftware.html

 im Einsatz.
 Mit  ein bischen Vorüberlegungen liesen sich die Anlagen/Maschinen/Geräte  ganz gut und strukturiert verwalten. Das Ganze war aber dann unseren  Chefs zu aufwändig (bis zum nächsten Audit!!!)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass es da jetzt auch eine Light-Version gibt.

Gruß

Reini


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 Januar 2014)

Danke für die vielen Anregungen..

@hucki: Wartmann sieht sehr interessant aus. Die bieten auch Giessereisoftware an. Die haben also anscheinend Ahnung von "meiner" Brache..
Habe mir mal die Demo runter geladen. Werde die Tage mal schauen..

@Dr.MirakulixX: Danke für die Ausführungen. Ich wollte das eigentlich so machen, das jeder Instandhalter Zugriff hat und seine Störungen selber einträgt. Wir gucken dann halt nur mal drüber. Lagerplätze sind bei uns ganz gut verwaltet.. bis auf wenige Ausnahmen findet man die Ersatzteile relativ schnell.. 

@Gerhard B: Es gibt Leute, die können sich uuuuuuuunglaublich unbeholfen anstellen. Ich habe nicht vor die Tipse dieser Leute zu sein.. machmal hilft da leider nur leichter Druck..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## hucki (12 Januar 2014)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @hucki: Wartmann sieht sehr interessant aus. Die bieten auch Giessereisoftware an. Die haben also anscheinend Ahnung von "meiner" Brache..
> Habe mir mal die Demo runter geladen. Werde die Tage mal schauen..


Unsere Kunden incl. dem, der nicht in der Referenz erwähnt ist, sind auch alles Gießer.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Januar 2014)

Hallo MeisterLampe81

Sorry, aber ich habe erst heute wieder in diesen Thread geschaut.

Ja wir haben die Software im Einsatz. 
Ich finde sie gut, da sie einfach zu konfigurieren ist und auch der Preis stimmt.
Frag doch da mal an, und lass den Vertriebler kommen.
Kostet nix und Du kannst hinterher sagen, ob sie auch für Deine Zwecke geeignet ist


----------



## ducati (13 Januar 2014)

falls Du Dir mehrere Sachen anschauen willst, vielleicht noch das hier:

http://www.pcsoft.de/de/zedas-loesu...t-resource-manager-planung-der-instandhaltung

nähere Infos hab ich zwar nicht, aber den Vertriebler kannst Du Dir ja mal unverbindlich kommen lassen.

Gruß.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten..

Habe heute ein paar Anbieter zwecks Produktvorstellungen kontaktiert. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, ob bzw. für wen wir uns entscheiden und warum..

P.S. Meine in #1 genannten Anforderungen sind anscheinen bei fast allen Standart.. Jetzt heißt es Vergleich der "Zusatzfunktionen", sowie Benutzerfreundlichkeit und natürlich des Preises..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Barossa (6 Februar 2014)

*es gibt ja doch eine anwenderfreundliche Instandhaltungssoftware *



MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten..
> 
> Habe heute ein paar Anbieter zwecks Produktvorstellungen kontaktiert. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, ob bzw. für wen wir uns entscheiden und warum..
> 
> ...





Hallo zusammen,

damit habe ich bereits im letzten Jahr begonnen und wir stehen auch kurz vor der Einführung einer Software.

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie einige andere mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe und auch wie einige hier im Forum, daher möchte ich mal kurz meine bisherigen Erfahrungen hier teilen:

-SAP ist zu Umfangreich, besonders für Personen die Berührungsängste mit der EDV haben und Älteren MA. Das wird zu einem echten Problem. Darüber hinaus ist die Software einfach viel zu kompliziert und der Support hat nichts mehr mit Serrvice zu tun. Es folgen weitere Kosten ganz zu schweigen von den Anschaffungskosten.

-der Wartungsplaner ist doch recht häufig im Einsatz, wenn man der Referenzliste trauen kann. Habe dann mal mit einigen Kunden von denen gesprochen (kann man sich ja von der Referenzliste holen).
Die ersten beiden direkt waren überhaupt nicht überzeugt (Schichtleiter Mechanik & der Betriebsleiter). Das System hat angeblich eine ganz miese Performance und läuft instabil. Bei einigen habe ich keinen Ansprechpartner gekriegt aber von 21 Firmen habe ich 8 eher negative Resonanzen erhalten.
Es würde die Übersichtlichkeit für die Bedienung fehlen.Von einem Ansprechpartner der Referenzliste habe ich den Tipp bekommen ein bestimmtes Produkt der Firma "AUPOS" in Betracht zu ziehen welches der Betriebsleiter auch schonn ins Auge gefasst hat.

-Es wurde zu Beginn dieses Threats bereits gechrieben das eine Instandhaltungssoftware, die Alles Mögliche bietet, was in den verschiedensten Branchen eingesetzt wird, nicht übersichtlich und struktuiert sein kann, also einfach anwenderfreundlich. 
DEM muss ich damit widersprechen. Ich habe ein Software gefunden bei der ich alle wichtigen Infos auf einen Blick habe und in alle alltäglichen Programmbereiche mit vielleicht 1 oder 2 Mausklicks gelangen kann. 

-Ich habe nach den ganzen Tests der Demo-Versionen von verschiedenen Anbietern und den Präsentationen ein Produkt gefunden was genau das bietet.
Es ist modular aufgebaut. Jeder bekommt die Funktionen die er braucht und nur die müssen auch gekauft werden. Die Grundfunktionen (Stammdaten, Personal, Kostenstellen, Wartungsintervalle, grafische Übersicht, Reparaturdatenauwertungen, ToDo-Liste, Dokumentenzuordnung, Kartenhistorie etc.) sind natürlich immer enthalten.
Damit ich dies aber im Echtbetrieb sehen kann und von einem Anwender der Software ein feedback erhalten konnte habe ich auch dort einige Firmen angerufen die auf der Referenzliste aufgeführt sind. Es ist ein insgesamt positives Fazit. lediglich wenige Verbesserungsvorschläge wurden geäußert die meines Erachtens aber doch sehr speziell waren. Wenn man sich die Branchenbreite anschaut in der es im Einsatz ist, kann man schon mutmaßen das die  Software ganz individuell eingesetzt werden kann. Eine spiezielle neue Funktion kann auch nach Vorgaben programmiert werden, wenn es diese dann wirklich nicht geben sollte. Wir haben uns alles dann intensiv damit beschäftigt und getestet.

Die Anschaffungskosten richten sich natürlich nach den gewünschten Funktionen, daher kann dies variieren, aber dennoch sind die maximalen Kosten immernoch ein Witz gegen SAP. Mit das beste scheint mir aber zu sein das der Schulungsaufwand bei nur ca. einem halben bis ganzen Tag liegt und der Support keine Warteschleife hat. Es ist sofort jemand in der Leitung. Darüber hinaus hat man keine weiteren Kosten für die Anschaffung und man muss nicht direkt für irgendeinen Support bezahlen. Man kann später auch noch Funktionen hinzuschalten lassen. Also muss man keine Angst haben, wenn man irgendwelche Funktionen erstmal weglässt. 
ich bin gespannt auf die Einführungsphase. Nach der Bestellung in dieser Woche soll schon innerhalb von 7-14 Tagen geliefert und installiert werden. Wir konnten in der Demoversion schon unsere Struktur festlegen und die Stammdaten eingeben und diese werden alle kostenlos in die Vollversion übernommen so das wir die Ganze Arbeit nicht noch einmal haben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte irgendjemanden hiermit helfen bei Suche nach einer Instandhaltungssoftware, da ich weiß was das für ein nerviges Thema sein kann. Vor allem dann wenn man später merkt das man die falsche Entscheidung getroffen hat ;-) und sich die Kollegen vor der Software drücken.
Ihr empfehle sich die Software mal anzuschauen. Ich habe die ersten Infos von der Internetseite "aupos.de". Die schicken einem aber auch direkt Infos per Mail. Ich hatte dort immer mit Herrn Elter zu tun (meist aber telefonisch). Das lief stets unkompliziert ohne das gleich versucht wurde einem was anzudrehen.

Viel Erfolg 

Gruß
Barossa@arcor.de


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (18 Februar 2014)

Barossa schrieb:


> -der Wartungsplaner ist doch recht häufig im Einsatz, wenn man der Referenzliste trauen kann. Habe dann mal mit einigen Kunden von denen gesprochen (kann man sich ja von der Referenzliste holen).
> Die ersten beiden direkt waren überhaupt nicht überzeugt (Schichtleiter Mechanik & der Betriebsleiter). Das System hat angeblich eine ganz miese Performance und läuft instabil. Bei einigen habe ich keinen Ansprechpartner gekriegt aber von 21 Firmen habe ich 8 eher negative Resonanzen erhalten.
> Es würde die Übersichtlichkeit für die Bedienung fehlen.Von einem Ansprechpartner der Referenzliste habe ich den Tipp bekommen ein bestimmtes Produkt der Firma "AUPOS" in Betracht zu ziehen welches der Betriebsleiter auch schonn ins Auge gefasst hat.



Hallo Barossa,

nette Produktwerbung von "deinem" Produkt. Die von dir hoch gepriesene Software wirkt eher wie eine normale ERP Software, zur gesamten Auftrags- und Materialverwaltung, allerdings nicht wie eine Instandhaltungssoftware (Ich will ja nicht mit Atombomben auf Spatzen schießen ).
Ich habe jetzt auch mal ein Paar Referenzkunden des "Wartungsplaners" angerufen und die waren alle überzeugt von dem Produkt. Da war nichts von Performanceproblemen oder Unübersichtlichkeit zu hören.. ganz im Gegenteil.

Ich habe mir jetzt mehrere Produkte angeschaut und ausprobiert (Preisspanne für 4 Benutzer von 4.000€ - 30.000€) und muss sagen, das nicht das teuerste immer das Beste ist. Eine endgültige Entscheidung ist zwar noch nicht gefallen, aber ich tendiere momentan stark zum Wartungsplaner..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2014)

Barossa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte irgendjemanden hiermit helfen bei Suche nach einer Instandhaltungssoftware, da ich weiß was das für ein nerviges Thema sein kann. Vor allem dann wenn man später merkt das man die falsche Entscheidung getroffen hat ;-) und sich die Kollegen vor der Software drücken.
> Ihr empfehle sich die Software mal anzuschauen. Ich habe die ersten Infos von der Internetseite "aupos.de". Die schicken einem aber auch direkt Infos per Mail. Ich hatte dort immer mit Herrn Elter zu tun (meist aber telefonisch). Das lief stets unkompliziert ohne das gleich versucht wurde einem was anzudrehen.



Ich habe selten eine so beschissene Werbung für ein völlig unbrauchbares Produkt gelesen.

  :sm6:


SAP ist ein gutes System und wenn die entsprechende IT Infrastruktur vorhanden ist, kann dies perfekt für das Wartungspersonal angepasst werden.
Besonders, wenn schon im Unternehmen SAP verwendet wird.


bike


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2014)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mehrere Produkte angeschaut und ausprobiert (Preisspanne für 4 Benutzer von 4.000€ - 30.000€) und muss sagen, das nicht das teuerste immer das Beste ist. Eine endgültige Entscheidung ist zwar noch nicht gefallen, aber ich tendiere momentan stark zum Wartungsplaner..



Vielleicht kannst Du ja dann hier nochmal ne kurze Überischt posten. 
Gruß.


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Ich habe selten eine so beschissene Werbung für ein völlig unbrauchbares Produkt gelesen.



Tja manch einer denkt, er ist superschlau und es geht voll nach hinten los  Mein erster Gedanke war auch: das ist doch Werbung.

Dabei hätte ein einfacher Link hierher: http://www.aupos.de/de/Produkte/AUP...Wartungs-und-Instandhaltungssoftware-K131.htm mehr gebracht. Ob die SW gut oder schlecht ist, kann dann jeder selbst herausfinden, wenn er mag.

Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2014)

Barossa schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin gespannt auf die Einführungsphase. Nach der Bestellung in dieser Woche soll schon innerhalb von 7-14 Tagen geliefert und installiert werden. Wir konnten in der Demoversion schon unsere Struktur festlegen und die Stammdaten eingeben und diese werden alle kostenlos in die Vollversion übernommen so das wir die Ganze Arbeit nicht noch einmal haben.



Hallo Barossa,

immer diese gemeinen Unterstellungen von den Kollegen hier ...

Die 14 Tage sind ja nahezu vorbei. Wie läuft den die 
Einführungsphase?

Für welche konkreten Anforderungen heute Euch denn 
Aupos am meisten überzeugt? Und was macht Eure Firma
genau? Nicht jede Lösung passt zu jeder Branche.

Und wenn alles läuft, gibt es dann eine exklusive Führung
für Interessierte aus dem SPS-Forum? Kaffee und Bier
bezahlt Aupos und ich schreibe einen schönen Anwender-
bericht (den bezahlt auch Aupos, aber das verraten wir 
denen jetzt noch nicht). Praktisch ist das kostenlose 
Werbung für Eure Firma. Das wäre doch etwas, oder?


----------



## Barossa (19 Februar 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Barossa,
> 
> immer diese gemeinen Unterstellungen von den Kollegen hier ...
> 
> ...





Hallo zusammen,

mein Beitrag ging tatsächlich nach hinten los. Ich wollte hier ja niemandem zu Nahe treten oder irgendeine Entscheidung kritisieren.
Es scheint schonmal klar zu sein das hier die Meinungen deutlich auseinander gehen, was ja kein Problem ist, aber ich finde es schade, das ich meine Erfahrung die ich auf der Suche nach so einer Software gemacht habe so runter gemacht wird.
Ich wollte ja auch über die Internetbeiträge schlauer werden um keinen Griff ins Klo zu riskieren und habe daher u.a. hier die Diskussionen verfolgt.
Ich habe mich, wie beschrieben, aus bestimmten Gründen für die Software entschieden. Das musst nicht jeder teilen. Die einen mögen BMW die anderen Mercedes und wieder andere schwören auf VW. Auch hier ist vermutlich immer der Zwecks ausschlaggebend

An MeisterLampe81:
Zur Referenzliste des Wartungsplaner kann ich nur sagen dass diese vermutlich 40 Firmen beinhaltet, vielleicht noch mehr. Wenn du Leute angerufen hast die zufrieden sind, ist das ok., das ist ja für die Firmen auch die Hauptsache.
Ich hatte zuletzt mit Luhns und deutsche See gesprochen (allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr wie die Leute hießen). Und das war nicht unbedingt positiv. Und Luhns haben kein gutes Haar an der Software gelassen. Man muss zwar nicht alles glauben aber die Menge an Mängel machts da wohl.
Warum heisst es ausserdem sofort Produktwerbung. Ich schreibe hier meine Eindrücke was doch der Sinn einer solchen Seite sein soll.  Wenn jemand durch meinen Beitrag auf die Software aufmerksam gemacht wird ist es schon Werbung aber doch mehr Erfahrungsaustausch. Ich verstehe nicht was das Problem hier sein soll. Soll man hier seine Meinung austauschen oder verstehe ich das Prinzip überhaupt nicht.

An bike:
ich weiss nicht was das soll!?! Aber SAP ist halt keine Lösung für uns und habe damit bislang nur sehr wenig zu tun gehabt (bei meinem alten Geldgeber). Auch hier kann ich mich nur auf das verlassen was mir berichtet wurde. Wieso kommst du auf unbrauchbar? kennst du die Software schon?

An ducati:
1. Ja.
2. Sorry, aber an die Adresse haben ich nicht gedacht.


Gehard Bäurle:
Hier der aktuelle Stand mit der IH-Software

1. Einführung und Einweisung hat stattgefunden
2. Ggf. wird noch einmal eine Schulung gemacht,was aber nach bisherigem Stand vermutlich nicht notwendig ist.
3. Wir sind ein Mittelgroßes Unternehmen für die Herstellung von Gewürzen mit ca. 100 Mitarbeiter hier und 8 Leuten für die IH.
4. Wir sind mit der Eingabe der ganzen Stammdaten fast durch und gehen nun Schrittweise vor. Wir pflegen vorerst unsere Listen mit den ganzen regelmäßigen Arbeiten und den Checklisten ein, wenn alle Anlagenteile und Artikel drin sind. Wenn das erstmal flüssig läuft werden wird auch den kompletten Störmelde-Bereich nutzen. Mal schauen. Wichtig ist uns erstmal das wir die Arbeit schnell und übersichtlich verteilen können und Problemstellen schnell rausfiltern können.
5. Der Preis, die Bedienung hat uns überzeugt. Wir haben nicht alle Funktionen gekauft. das kann man später aber immernoch.
6. Kaffee gab es, Bier habe ich leider keines gesehen

mfg 
Barossa


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2014)

Barossa schrieb:


> An bike:
> ich weiss nicht was das soll!?! Aber SAP ist halt keine Lösung für uns und habe damit bislang nur sehr wenig zu tun gehabt (bei meinem alten Geldgeber). Auch hier kann ich mich nur auf das verlassen was mir berichtet wurde. Wieso kommst du auf unbrauchbar? kennst du die Software schon?



Dass SAP keine Lösung für euch ist, kann sein.
Aber du hast geschrieben, dass SAP das notwendige nicht kann.
Und es kann, bestellt sogar selbst Teile nach wenn der Bestand minimum erreicht hat.

Gerhard und vielleicht auch andere warten auf die Einladung in euren Betrieb um sich von Qualität der Software, Bedienung und der Kosteneinsparung zu vergewissern.

Du hast hier eine dermaßen billige Werbetrommel geklopft, dass ich sicher bin, dass du von dem Hersteller kommst.


bike


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (19 Februar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du ja dann hier nochmal ne kurze Überischt posten.
> Gruß.



Also.. Ich habe mir den "Wartman" angesehen, den "Wartunsplaner V6", die Instandhaltungssoftware von Ultimo, sowie  von ISPRO.

Wartman: Hier kann ich nichts genaues sagen, außer das er völlig unübersichtlich und verschachtelt wirkt. 

Wartungsplaner V6: Das ist für mich die ideale Lösung, weil er sehr Übersichtlich wirkt, ohne viel schnick schnack und meine in #1 geforderten Funktionen erfüllt. Der erste Eindruck ist geblieben. Preis/Leistung: Super

Ultimo: Auch eine sehr gute und übersichtliche Software. Erfüllt alle Funktionen und noch ein bisschen mehr. Wer Instandhaltungscontrolling betreiben will ist hier richtig. Das einzig "negative" sind die -für mich- fast schon zu vielen Funktionen, die ich auch noch alle Programmieren bzw. Parametrieren muss. Wenn man da nicht am Ball bleibt vergisst man sicherlich vieles wieder. Preis/Leistung: OK

Ispro: Ebenfalls eine sehr gute und übersichtliche Software, allerdings vollkommen Web basierend. Hier liegen auch die Stärken bei der Software: Man kann alles Online erledigen mit Handy, Tablet oder halt PC. Wenn man in der Firma ein W-Lan Netz hat und auf Papier verzichten will, ist das die optimale Software. Die Programmierung bzw. Parametrierung wirkt auch ganz easy. Da ich aber kein W-Lan Netz habe und manchmal gerne Papier in der Hand habe ist es nicht die optimale Software für mich. Die Controllingfunktionen sind übrigens auch 1a. Nachteilig ist der Preis.


@bike: SAP lohnt sich nicht für jeden..  es kann sehr viel und ist sehr teuer..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Barossa (20 Februar 2014)

*Instandhaltungssoftware*



MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Also.. Ich habe mir den "Wartman" angesehen, den "Wartunsplaner V6", die Instandhaltungssoftware von Ultimo, sowie  von ISPRO.
> 
> Wartman: Hier kann ich nichts genaues sagen, außer das er völlig unübersichtlich und verschachtelt wirkt.
> 
> ...







Hallo nochmal,

entschuldigt bitte. Ich habe einen blöden Fehler gemacht. Wir haben uns den Wartungsplaner und auch den Wartman angeschaut und mit einigen Firmen gesprochen die den Wartungsplaner einsetzen und auch mit Firmen gesprochen die den Wartman einsetzen. 
Leider habe ich zuvor in meinem Beitrag den Wartungsplaner und Wartman in einen Topf geworfen, was vermutlich die Ursache dafür ist das ihr ganz anderer Ansicht seit. Jedoch habe ich auch dort tatsächlich negatives erzählt bekommen, die übermäßig negativen Auskünfte haben wir überwiegend in Zusammenhang mit Wartman erhalten, wobei wir natürlich nicht jeden angerufen haben. Auch beim Wartungsplaner haben wir natürlich nicht alle angerufen. Der Irrtum tut mir leid, die beiden kann man auch nicht miteinander vergleichen. Ich bin aktuell immernoch der Meinung das wir uns richtig entschieden haben und hoffe auch das das so bleibt. Unabhängig davon ob sich daran was ändert, werde ich es euch hier mitteilen. Und dann sehe ich auch kein Problem darin einen flüssigen Ablauf zu zeigen wenn sich alles eingependelt hat.

Übrigens zum letzten Beitrag: ISPRO hat uns auch sehr gut gefallen aber jedoch kam es aus technischen Gründen nicht in Frage.
SAP war einfach zu kostspielig.

mfg
Barossa


----------



## SAP_notwelcome (24 September 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

bei uns ist es nun auch soweit, wir suchen eine Software.
Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Vorschläge. Wobei ich sagen muss Wartman, wer so eine Seite hat soll Ahnung von Software haben?
Also habe ich dieses Jahr auch selbst mal geschaut wo man so was finden kann, und war in Stuttgart auf der easyfairs.

Ich hab mir da ein paar Anbieter angesehen (wobei alle den selben Mist reden von wegen benutzerfreundlich bla bla bla) , und für mich kamen dann nur noch drei in Frage: Ultimo, ISOware und ISPro die das auch tatsächlich irgendwie erfüllen.

Nun zu meiner Frage: hat irgendwer von euch auch mit ISOware Erfahrungen gemacht?
Die behaupten auch von sich BMW und VW als Kunden zu haben, was aber irgendwie 0 Sinn macht, wenn das schon jemand anderes hat?

Zu ISPro cool, aber bei uns ist WLAN verbot.

Freue mich auf eure Anregungen bzw. Erfahrungen. Und *keine *Werbeberichte für die eigene Software danke.


----------



## Vogtlaender81 (2 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich kann die Software TOM - Technisches Objektmanagement sehr empfehlen! Dies ist keine "reine" Instandhaltungssoftware sondern ein eher multifunktional verwendbares System für die Organisation beliebiger (technischer) Objekte mit Vorgängen (Störungen, Wartungsserien, Arbeitsaufträge...). Infos dazu unter www.tom-instandhaltungssoftware.de


----------



## Tolendo (17 März 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

wir sind auch auf der Suche nach einer Instandhaltungssoftware und ich habe mir bereits einige Anbieter angesehen. SAP PM kommt nicht in Frage, da Usability und Preis nicht unseren Vorstellungen entsprechen. Die Lösungen von IBM und Infor scheinen interessant zu sein aber auch sehr teuer, zudem finde ich sie sehr unübersichtlich und nicht wirklich mit ausgereifter Technologie.  Wir müssen auch unser MES-System und SAP an die Software anbinden können, sprich wir benötigen eine systemoffene Software, bei der Schnittstellen realisiert werden können. Zudem soll es eine web-basierte Software sein und browserübergreifend laufen und idealerweise soll auch eine App für diverse Endgeräte vorhanden sein. Es haben sich zwei Anbieter als interessant herauskristallisiert: Api Pro von der Firma API Maintenance Systemes und XMaintain von der deutschen Firma INTEC Digital Solutions. Beide haben viele branchenübergreifende Referenzen, sind skalierbar und haben wirklich eine sehr gute Usability. Wenn wir so eine Software implementieren, dann will ich auch eine gute Akzeptanz seitens Mitarbeiter erreichen, sprich die Bedienung soll einfach sein.

Evtl. hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit XMaintain und API Pro sammeln können und könnte einiges darüber berichten. 

Ich freue mich über Anregungen. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2017)

Tolendo schrieb:


> wir sind auch auf der Suche nach einer Instandhaltungssoftware



Für welche Branche bzw. welches Umfeld?





Tolendo schrieb:


> Zudem soll es eine web-basierte Software sein und browserübergreifend laufen und idealerweise soll auch eine App für diverse Endgeräte vorhanden sein.



Wozu eine App, wenn die Anwendung web-basiert ist 
und in jedem Browser läuft?

M. E. sind Lösungen vorzuziehen, die ohne Datenspeicherung
auf dem Endgerät auskommen.


----------



## Tolendo (17 März 2017)

Lebensmittelindustrie.
Es macht recht wenig Sinn sich die komplette Funktionalität solch einer Software auf das kleine Gerät anzeigen zu lassen. Mobile Instandhaltung ist bei uns Thema. Man soll die Möglichkeit haben auch offline arbeiten zu können auf der App, da nicht überall eine Internet-Konnektivität garantiert werden kann. Die Möglichkeit Maschinen, Assets mit Bar- oder QR-Codes auszustatten, um dann mit mobile devices zu scannen.

Schon Erfahrungen oder Vorschläge hinsichtlich der genannten Lösungen?

VG


----------



## graf_zeppelin (12 Juli 2019)

Guten Tag Tolendo,

nun bin ich erst heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen, daher erst gut 2 Jahre später mein Kommentar.
Es gibt eine mir bekannte Lösung die voraussichtlich genau Ihre Anforderungen abdeckt.

Webbasiert auf Windows 10 und mit App auf IOs und Android. Offline verwendbar z.B. 
- Assets wie z.B. Bluetooth Transponder , NFC, QR Code
- In ATEX Zone 1/21 einsetzbar
- Tickets anlegen, zuweisen und bearbeiten
- Dokumentationen abrufen
- z.B. Tutorials ansehen und verwenden ohne das evtl. ein teurer Serviceeinsatz beauftragt werden muss.
- Eigene Bilder und Videos hinterlegen (für die Nachfolge Generation)
- Weitergabe von Know How gewährleistet
- bisherigen Wartungsverlauf einsehen
- Mail vorbereiten mit direktkontakt zum Hersteller/Lieferanten
- Live Chat (online - aber vorbereiten mit Foto und Kommentaren schon offline)
- Mail to Service Funktion mit schon vorbereiteter Identifikation der Komponente oder Maschine um die es sich handelt.
- Es können verschieden Benutzerrollen angelegt werden.
- Visualisierung auf html 5 Basis auf dem mobilen Endgerät möglich (könnte das Panel ersetzen)
- Analysen und Auswertungen zu Anlagen -> Linien -> Einzelgeräten möglich
- Weniger unerwartete Stillstandszeiten
- Abfrage von Vibration und Temperatur über den Transponder möglich (Peaks)

Bei weiteren Informationen können sie mich gerne kontaktieren ohne das ich hier online groß Werbung machen möchte.


----------



## tom0815 (19 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Leute,
ich kann Ihnen QWF Instandhaltung empfehlen. 
Dies ist eine österreichische webbasierte IH-Software.

Grüße


----------

